# Brand question



## Cotners (Nov 24, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had any insight on a couple brands; Thrive and Echelon. Both seem to be small companies. How is the production quality, customer service, etc.? I know a little about Thrive (used to be Sierra snowboards) but not a lot. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

Thrive main person came over from sierra the boards are pressed by nitro.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I've ridden a few Echelons (Killbox, Rounds, Avenger). Current stock was produced in China I think, they are fine boards and fun to ride. I did reviews on two of them:

2014 Echelon Killbox Review | agnarchy.com

2014 Echelon Rounds Snowboard Review | agnarchy.com

They are moving production to the US (will be pressed at Shaggy's Copper County Ski Co. in Boyne, MI) and completely redesigning their line for the 2015 season. Haven't ridden any of the new ones so I can't speak to those.


----------

